# Jan Gunnarson's V-4



## miner49r (Sep 20, 2011)

Hya Folks,
I am interested in building Jan Gunnarson's V-4 engine. Where can plans be found for this project?

Thx, Alan


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 20, 2011)

You can try this one:
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/27_V4wobbler.pdf

Andrew


----------



## steamboatmodel (Sep 21, 2011)

Start on page 87 and work through to page 103 of "Steam and Stirling Engines You Can Build" Then continue to 143 for the Boiler, burner and pump.
Regards,
Gerald.
PS I found it on the internet as a download
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/engeneering_technology/SteamStirlingEngines1.html
Regards,
Gerald.
PS The download does not appear to be working too well.


----------



## miner49r (Sep 22, 2011)

Lazy... I already have Elmer's plans. It was #27 that led me to Gunnarsson's V4

Steamboat... Thank You. I am really looking forward to builing this V4.

Regards, Alan


----------

